# Four minute delay before channel change?!



## JNLister (May 21, 2002)

A small proportion of my recent recordings (Sky via Scart, IR blaster) have had the channel change not kick in for about 30 seconds, rather than the usual 1 second or so. It's the signal not being sent to the digibox, rather than a slow change by the box.

Today one show had a four minute delay before the change.

Nobody has been present for these recordings, so it's not someone noticing a missed change and correcting it.

Any ideas?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

If the tivo can detect IR, it will delay the channel change..

Have you got a stuck remote down a chair, or a digi camera with IR, or something like that new around??


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Had the same problem myself last week. Traced fault to wireless IR extender which was somehow picking up stray RF and flooding the room with IR. Had to reduce the sensitivity of the IR receiver and then TIVO was fine.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

> Four minute delay before channel change?!


 Four minute delay, thats luxury...when I were a lad and first got my video sender (2002) I dreamed of four minute delays....I had issues with the video extender floodding IR and was sometimes getting 25 minutes to change channel. This is of course a real pain on a 30minute programme


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

I had exactly the same problem. I found that my IR extender was sending spurious IR and blocking the change, but it wasn't just the TiVo that was pausing, it was the Sky box. Covering the Sky IR receiver worked as well as unplugging the IR extender (obviously while using a PaceLink rf2link to send channel change requests).


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

I had the same problem with my laptops infrared port too!


----------

